# List of defragmentation software + guide



## ciucu (Oct 21, 2008)

As most Windows users know, one of the factors contributing to slow performance, errors and eventually data loss, is data fragmentation. 
I found the link below most useful programs to defragment the windows.

http://www.finestdaily.com/how-to/defragmenting-software-to-choose-from.html

I hope will be helpful, I searched for some time until I found this guide .
To me this guide was very useful, I hope you too :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There is also PerfectDisk 11
http://www.perfectdisk.com/

I have PerfectDisk 10 pro and then got Diskeeper 2009 Pro I won that I like even better because it runs all the time in the background doing the "automatic defragmentation" so that makes it a set and forget and now and then I run the defrag at bootup that does the boot files and registry or what ever that can only be defrag at boot up.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see that my Ultimate Defrag (Free Domain Version) got mentioned.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

hrlow2 said:


> Good to see that my Ultimate Defrag (Free Domain Version) got mentioned.


That's yours? I just tried it and well done...:up:


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Not meaning I created it. 
It is simply my defragger of choice. Just doesn't get mentioned as often as Auslogics or iObit does.
Sorry if you got the wrong impression. Although I wish I could create programs like that, I am beyond hope.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Shame that the only one mentioned that can optimise FAT32 folders/directories is PerfectDisk and I'm not sure the later versions of that do either. I have PD 8 under XP and that does. I'm wondering if any of them will truly support ExFAT and directory defrags.

Looks like I'll have to dig out an old 98SE and install it with SpeedDisk to clean up my FAT32 drives.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SpeedDisk is from Norton or SYMANTEC

I have XP Pro with 2, NTFS drives but also have a USB/Firewire Ext. Harddrive that is Fat32.

Diskeeper Pro 2009 sees the Fat32 and I can do a scan or Analyze but can not defrag the drive because guess it is not made to because other parts are grayed out so can't do anything.

Got PerfectDisk Pro10 and it will let be defrag the Ext. Fat32 drive.

Odd, Now looking at Diskeeper again the Analyze part is grayed out.
But the log shows this.

Job Type Date Volume Times Run Fragments Eliminated
Automatic Defragmentation Job 5/22/2010 (J ----- 10

But the grayed out part is the I-FAST and Frag Shield

Diskeeper Pro 2009 help on FAT file system


> FAT file system
> The file system used by MS-DOS and adapted for Windows to store information on disks, which makes use of a file allocation table. There are three types of FAT file system. The FAT12 (12-bit) is used on FAT volumes smaller than 16 megabytes in size, such as floppy disks - it is not supported by Diskeeper.
> 
> FAT16 can be found on all versions of Windows from Windows 95 through Windows Home Server.
> ...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Will PerfectDisk allow you to do the offline defrag on the External Fat32. That is defrag the System Files INCLUDING the Directories??
I went to Raxco's site and it specifically says that Version 11 does NOT do boot time defrags of Fat32 disks any more. Whether it does it for none System disks under Windows or not is not mentioned, but I suspect it does not.

Speed Disk run under NT based systems never did/could optimise FAT32 properly. That is one reason why I keep a 98SE boot on one of my machines - but I need it on my Laptop as well for when I'm visiting.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

PerfectDisk 11 works on NTFS, FAT16, FAT32, and exFAT file systems, seems to cover most of the Windows flavors. Yes, it will allow you to defrag the directories of a FAT32 disk. The disk has to be a "local" disk, i.e. directly attached, USB, or Firewire. It doesn't do networked disks for obvious reasons.


----------

